# Duda sobre patrón de Slim Jim



## Vitruvio (May 12, 2010)

Que tal.
El mundo de las antenas es nuevo para mí a pesar de que trabajo en electrónica desde hace más de veinte años.
Estoy elaborando un pequeño transmisor de de FM para la banda comercial de 106.3MHz (conozco la normativa legal), y he elegido para este proyecto la antena Slim Jim, en el entendido de que esta posee un patrón de radiación omnidireccionál.
Por sitar solo una fuente, remito a las páginas 85 y 86 de siguiente documento:

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/curso...ymonopolos.pdf

¿Esto es así?... Pregunto porque he leído en algún post de alguien que por lo visto conoce el tema, que esta antena no sería apropiada para este uso, porque su patrón es muy vertical. 

Saludos

PD: El transmisor en si, no es nada especial, 10W basado en un MRF136. El diagrama es el que viene con la hoja de datos de dicho transistor.


----------



## tiago (May 12, 2010)

No puedo abrir el documento que presentas, "Not found".
Pero mira aqui:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/

 Hay un archivo en el primer post donde te hablan de la Slim-Jim y quizá te despeje algunas dudas.
En cuanto al esquema que viene en la hoja de datos del transistor, es una configuración para 175 Mhz, a no ser que le hayas hecho las pertinentes modificaciones para que funcione en la banda comercial de FM.
En todo caso te recomiendo que busques un esquema que porte éste transistor, pero ya pensado para la frecuencia que deseas.
Saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 12, 2010)

Hola vitruvio, yo tuve hace algunoa años una slim jim comercial para la banda de 2 metros y tenía la siguiente particularidad, que descubrimos hablando de base a móvil con un amigo: estaba instalada de forma que el "agujero", miraba hacia la dirección norte sur, y los "fierritos" quedaban entonces en dirección este oeste. Para la dirección norte - sur el alcance superaba los 30Km mientras que para este-oeste se perdía a no más de 15Km. Tenía una especie de patrón de "8" medio estirado. Después la cambié por una Comet ABC22A doble 5/8 y ahí sí, me escuchaban parejo en todos lados. Hay en el foro un post sobre una formación de 4 dipolos, es la antena que más se usa para lo que pretendés. Saludos C


----------



## Vitruvio (May 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
El amplificador de rf es modificado para la banda de 106.3MHz. No tengo problema con eso.
Mi mayor duda es respecto a la antena (creo en estos días he aprendido más de ellas que en años). Por eso me resulta de gran valor tu respuesta crimson, al haber experimentado con ella. Creo que ya no me quedan dudas respecto a que la Slim Jim posee un patrón cardioide y no omni.
Ahora justamente me voy a abocar al estudio de la antena de 5/8 de longitud de onda que me recomendás.
Lo que me había hecho descartar este modelo en principio es la influencia del plano de tierra, que en mi ignorancia lo veía como una desventaja... Pero bueno, no vamos "des-asnando" de a poco.
Voy a ver también la formación de 4 dipolos, pero me gustan los diseños simples. Por eso me encantó la Slim Jim.

A ver si ahora funciona el link del documento al que me refería. Es muy técnico y posiblemente haya un error de interpretación de mi parte.

http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/curs...40050/Descargas/capseis/dipolosymonopolos.pdf

Muchas gracias de nuevo y Arriba el Foro !. Es excelente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 18, 2010)

La slimjim es lo más apropiado que he visto para comunicaciones terrestres. No he instalado formación de dos ni cuatro... sólo he usado una en diferentes frecuencias y sinceramente siempre me ha funcionado muy bien. Es fácil de ajustar y tiene buena ganancia. Son pocos los contras que encontré hasta ahora. Y todos tienen que ver con cuestiones mecánicas referidas al tamaño y al material para sujetarla a la torre. Más allá de esto esta antena es todo un caballito de batalla.


----------



## Vitruvio (May 19, 2010)

Gracias DJ_Glenn.
Es un modelo que me atrajo desde el principio y sin duda voy a volver sobre él. 
Por el momento me generó dudas la experiencia crimson sobre su direccionalidad y no habiendo más datos sobre el patrón de la SlimJim, he decidido empezar probando un dipolo de 1/2 onda (1/4 por dipolo), que parece muy versátil y posee configuraciones cardioide y omni muy fáciles de hacer. Dada mi escasa experiencia en antenas, creo que lo mejor va a ser empezar con esta.
Tambien, debido a la longitud de onda con la que voy a trabajar, las dimensiones del dipolo resultan pequeñas (menos de 70cm por dipolo). 
En principio pensé en una configuración V invertida, pero finalmente voy a utilizar el dipolo recto colocado verticalmente.
Espero poder dar datos sobre los resultados en breve.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2010)

Vitruvio, no entendí bien eso de los 70cm por dipolo... asumo que te referis a la longitud de cada rama del dipolo. Hacer un dipolo abierto es fácil. dos caños (uno dentro de otro dispuestos en forma de "T" y uno más para el gamma y listop!). Si pretendes cubrir grandes distancias (50, 60, 80 kilómetros...) te recomendaría una formación de 4 dipolos abiertos como explica tiago en su tutorial que está muy bien explicado y mucha altura... en lo posible más de 40 metros. En cambio, si pretendes cubrir una población más bien centralizada digamos dentre de un radio de 20km (a cada lado), con una o dos slimjim enfasadas sos Gardel.

Particulamente vengo haciendo algunas pruebas... primero probé una slimjim que había hecho para 106.5 y después modifiqué para 99.7 (la alargué) y luego la reemplazé por un dipolo abierto (que en principio había hecho para 107.1 y lo modifiqué para 99.7. Hasta acá la slimjim se llevó buenas críticas. Aunque el dipolo abierto al estar bien ajustado y tener una altura del orden de los 15 metros también peleó su batalla (a pesar de no tener ganancia) y se llevó su medallita. Ayer fabriqué una direccional de 3 elementos pero por no poder bajar la roe (lo menos que lograba era 3) le quité el director. Así que solo con dos elementos y roe de 1 transmite seriamente. Según me han reportado hacia el frente tiene más fuerza que con la slim... pero también me han reportado que al viajar por la ruta (de punta alta a bahia blanca) hay una curba muy grande y ahí se pierde la señal un poco... así que eso da cuenta de la direccionalidad... al parecer siempre hay que sacrificar algo para obtener otra cosa.


----------



## Vitruvio (May 19, 2010)

Expresé mal el concepto: En efecto quise decir menos de 70 cm "por rama" y no "por dipolo"... Disculpas. Más puntualmente 0.67 mts. por rama.
Y aprovecho la oportunidad. Mis pretensiones son de 10 Kilómetros de radio aproximadamente, en un medio urbano. Es decir un barrio tipo, en que la antena estaría ubicada en el centro.
He obtenido información contradictoria sobre el patrón de radiación de la SlimJim, que es la primera que me atrajo por su sencillez y por su ganancia, pero todo parece indicar que no es omnidireccional y esto implicaría como bien decís, enfasar más de una y eso complica las cosas para mí.
Comentaba que finalmente decidí utilizar una antena que está muy bien documentada y es fácil de entender (al menos para mí), que es el Dipolo Vertical de 1/2 onda (dos ramas de 1/4 de onda para cada lado). El Dipolo de 1/2 onda, posee un patrón direccionál si se acomoda horizontalmente, pues el lóbulo es un toroide que tiene como eje el centro del dipolo. Por esta razón, si se acomoda verticalmente (con una rama hacia abajo y otra hacia arriba), es perfectamente omnidireccional, pues el lóbulo queda acostado. Espero ser claro... 
Adjunto imágen de un Dipolo de 1/2 onda, Vertical.

Un abrazo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 19, 2010)

revisá este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-montaje-asociacion-4-dipolos-verticales-35398/

y este.. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/

Ya que te tiras mas por los dipolos abiertos te recomiendo una suma de dos dipolos. Ganan lo mismo que una slimjim pero te permiten llegar un poquito más lejos puesto que irradian un poquito más arriba. Bien ajustados y a una altura razonable no deberías tener problemas para cubrir la distancia pretendida.

Con 40w y 23 metros de altura una emisora que instalé hace cosa de un año atras cubre algo 20km en zona urbana.

aca hay algunas fotos de como hago los dipolos ahora... más o menos como tiago muestra en su post, pero más simples (tal vez más expuestas... pero hasta ahora sin problemas) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/292722/


----------



## Vitruvio (May 20, 2010)

Que tal DJ_Glenn. Son casi 1:30 am y sigo con este asunto. Ayer soñé con dipolos...

Los post que me sugerís los tengo gastados. De hecho fue a raiz de ellos que me hice miembro del foro.
El post de tiago es brillante. 
El de la pequeña emisora fm, describe precisamente una SlimJim y es otro más que sostiene que esta posee un patrón cardioide (debe ser por eso que tiene tanta ganancia) y en verdad lo que yo estoy buscando es omnidireccional. 
Me gustó mucho la antena que construíste con el detalle de la abrazadera matálica para sintonizarla. ¿Es un dipolo vertcal tipo gamma match?
Sin duda voy a preguntarte sobre estos dipolos, que ya los has probado. 
Lo que me ocurre es que el dipolo vertical simple (no conosco su nombre propio), que adjunté, parece más sencillo.
Me gustaría saber si de verdad no es apropiado para el uso propuesto.

Gracias otra ves


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 20, 2010)

Te diría que el dipolo simple no es apropiado porque es desbalanceado... esto significa que hasta el cable coaxil se vuelve parte de la antena y eso te va a generar grandes dolores de cabeza. Se puede implementar un balun... pero todavía le quedan algunos detalles como sus condiciones mecánicas. Personalmente dejaría este tipo de antena para aquellas bandas en las que no es posible emplear otro sistema como por ejemplo banda de 80 metros (cerca de 3.5mhz) donde el dipolo en "V invertida" es de lo mejorcito comparado con antenas verticales y otras cortas.

La antenita de las fotos que te comento tiene puntas extensibles para poder usarla entre 87 y 110 mhz. El ajuste se hace con el puente realizado con un pedasito de caño de 3/4" (y agujeros pasantes). Este tipo de antena es la misma cosa que el dipolo simple... sólo que es mecanicamente más robusta y tiene una forma confiable de ajustar la impedancia sin alterar su longitud.

De entrada te diría que te tires por un dipolo abierto o una slimjim porque se ajustan bien fácil y no necesitan de cosas raras para ajustar la impedancia. Olvidá los patrones de radiación porque te van a quitar el sueño y en verdad no tiene sentido puesto que buscas omnidireccionalidad... estas dos antenas irradian "bastante" parejo así que dificilmente vas a notar que no son puramente omnidireccionales.

También podrías usar dipolos plegados, pero ya no me gustan tanto porque su impedancia es de 300 ohms y tenes que usar un balun... ademas la slim sería su equivalente con valun incorporado (cuarto de onda inferior, que no irradia).

Si buscas algo simple entonces... un dipolo o una slim... si queres algo mejor elaborado, dos dipolos o dos slim.

En los detalles de construcción estoy siempre dispuesto a dar una mano (desde el foro... a menos que estés cerca de mi domicilio, lo que es poco probable). De cualquier manera, el tutorial de tiago está bastante bien explicado y no creo que una bahía de 2, 4 u 8 dipolos suponga problema serio para ninguno de los que hayan prestado atención a las indicaciones.


----------



## Vitruvio (May 21, 2010)

Gracias otra vez.
He dado tantas vueltas con este asunto y ahora vuelvo a mi primer amor, la SlimJim...

Ahora, entre las cosas que aprendí estudiando un poco el cálculo de los dipolos, vi que hay una corrección que hay que hacer para el cálculo del largo debido al "factor de velocidad", que es una constante de 0.95. ¿Esto también es válido para el cálculo de la SlimJim?... esto es lo que voy a investigar ahora.

Sobre que el cable en el dipolo que había propuesto es parte la antena, había leído al respecto y se sugiere que el coaxial sea de un largo múltiplo de 1/2 de lamda y también hay un "factor de velocidad" que exige una corrección por una factor cte. de 0.66. Esto si quizá lo aplique para el cálculo del cable.

Un abrazo


----------



## crimson (May 22, 2010)

Siempre que hablemos de antenas conviene leer las páginas de don Miguel Ghezzi, LU6ETJ, "el filósofo de la radio" que aparte de saber realmente mucho y de haber fabricado las mejores antenas para radiodifusoras comunitarias es un gran tipo, siempre dispuesto a compartir sus conocimientos, les dejo el link:
http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/antena-no-dificil/muy%20facil.htm
Saludos C


----------



## Vitruvio (May 25, 2010)

Gracias crimson. Excelente referencia.
Para leer con atención y en mi caso, levantar conceptos a baldes, que me hace falta.
También aparece este vínculo que lo comparto.

http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/roe/roe.htm

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2010)

Vitruvio dijo:


> Que tal.
> El mundo de las antenas es nuevo para mí a pesar de que trabajo en electrónica desde hace más de veinte años.
> Estoy elaborando un pequeño transmisor de de FM para la banda comercial de 106.3MHz (conozco la normativa legal), y he elegido para este proyecto la antena Slim Jim, en el entendido de que esta posee un patrón de radiación omnidireccionál.
> Por sitar solo una fuente, remito a las páginas 85 y 86 de siguiente documento:



Puedes subir los datos de la normativa legal de la URSEC?.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Vitruvio (May 25, 2010)

Me parece una buena idea.
Pensé en escanear lo que tengo, mas es muy puntual lo que tengo y puede que no cubra el espectro de espectativas del foro en cuanto a la normativa para cada caso: Sea banda ciudadana; banda comeciál, telecomunicaciónes; etc. De modo que vinculo directamente a l página de la URSEC (Unidad Reguladora de Servicios de Comunicaciónes) de modo que cada uno pueda buscar la normativa para su caso. Siempre que se encuentre en Uruguay... :

http://www.ursec.gub.uy

Agrego un vínculos que se encuentran en dicha página, que es el cuadro cuadro con la distribución del espectro radioeléctrico:

http://www.ursec.gub.uy/scripts/locallib/imagenes/cuadro_de_atribucion.pdf

Y a continuación  el Aticulo 8 del Reglamento de Distribucuón de Frecuencias:

ARTÍCULO 8°.- Solicitudes para el uso del espectro radioeléctrico.

Los interesados en obtener autorización para el uso del espectro radioeléctrico presentarán sus solicitudes ante la Unidad Reguladora de Servicios de Comunicaciones la cual determinará -según el tipo, características y modalidades del servicio de radiocomunicaciones de que se trate- las formalidades y contenidos de la información a aportar por los interesados. En los casos que las solicitudes deban ser acompañadas de un proyecto técnico, el mismo deberá ser suscrito por un técnico competente en materia de telecomunicaciones y contener como mínimo, la siguiente información:

a) Descripción de la estructura de la red o del sistema que se pretende instalar, explicitando tecnologías a desplegar.

b) Características técnicas de los equipos transmisores.

c) Detalle del servicio a prestar, así como de las estaciones integrantes del sistema y de los emplazamientos de las estaciones fijas.

d) Area de servicio previsto, indicando lugares de emplazamientos previstos de los centros principales y secundarios del sistema.

e) Detalle del requerimiento espectral con justificación de la banda, cantidad y carácter de la asignación solicitada.

f) Cronograma para la instalación y puesta en funcionamiento.

g) Expresión de conocimiento y conformidad a las disposiciones vigentes sobre la utilización del espectro radioeléctrico.

La Unidad Reguladora de Servicios de Comunicaciones podrá requerir al solicitante la información y documentación complementaria que considere pertinente.



Espero sea de interés...

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2010)

Talvez suene algo un poco mas alta mi idea, pero bueno.

Por lo que veo la antena estará ubicada en el centro de la zona a cubrir, en un punto bastante alto. 
Según esas condiciones me decantaría a colocar un enfasado de 2 dipolos (o 4) de polarización circular, hay bastante información en el foro, es una antena simple de hacer si encuentras la manera de doblar los tubos y se va a adaptar muy bien al ambiente que describes.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 25, 2010)

Sigo insistiendo... sea slimjim, sean dipolos abiertos o plegados, sea una ringo... cualquiera te dará buenos resultados en tu área de servicio (radio de 10km). Eso sí, no pienses en menos de 20 watts. No está mal conocer los patrones de radiación de las antenas, pero en este caso es poco útil. Esa información sirve bajo otras condiciones de transmisión/recepción... pero para para lo que buscas no hay mucho misterio ni mucho con que dar vueltas.

Ya que estás muy interesado en la slim jim te recomendaría que hagas una y la pruebes. Si quedas conforme... entonces hacé otra y enfasalas. Vas a quedar más conforme. De última... poné una mirando a cada lado y ahí vas a lograr un patron "más omnidireccional" (no tan así pero sirve para aportar a zonas de silencio).


----------

